# Job als BTA



## SG3 (11. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Leute, meine Frau sucht dringend einen Job als Biologisch-Technische-Assistentin, gern auch Bürogehilfin, wenn man einigermaßen vom Geld leben kann. Wenn Sie bis Ende Februar nicht findet, werden wir gezwungen sein, einmal von meinem nicht wirklich üppigen Lohn und einmal von HartzIV zu leben. Wenn Ihr irgendetwas in dieser Richtung hört, gebt mir bitte Bescheid. Alles im Bereich Berlin und Umland


----------



## SG3 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Job als BTA*

Up


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Job als BTA*

Hallo Andreas,


sorry, aber bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du an der richtigen Stelle bist? 

Wenn jeder arbeitssuchende User hier solche Beiträge startet, sind wir bald ein Arbeitsmarkt-Portal und kein Teichforum mehr. 


Das geht nicht gegen Dich/Euch persönlich, aber vielleicht kannst Du meinen Einwand ein wenig verstehen....


Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Suche.
Annett


----------



## axel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Job als BTA*

Hallo Andreas,

Schade das Ihr noch nix gefunden habt .
Ich schau mich  auch schon immer für Euch mit um . Da ich ja aus Eurer Ecke bin und auch auf Jobsuche .  
Blöde Sache mit dem Harz4 . Mir ist das auch schwer gefallen . Aber was hilfts, man will ja nicht unter der Brücke schlafen bis man wieder einen Job hat.
Drücke Euch die Daumen das Ihr bald was findet 
Ich schicke Euch ne PN wenn ich was entdecke .

Lg
axel


----------

